# Bobs E4 CNC for Sale Used, Sold AS IS $750



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Firm price of: $750

PICK UP ONLY

Used CNC Bobs E4 . Condition is Used.

Perfect working condition.

Cosmetic imperfections from use. It is only 5 months old.

This is a fantastic CNC for the beginner to learn on, or the hobbyist who makes creative items, cuts soft and hard woods very well. 

Selling it because I am getting a larger CNC, I do not need 2 CNCs.
The E4 CNC Router has the following features:
A rigid laser cut frame
SG20U supported rail system
GT2 belt drive on X and Y-axis
5/16-18 nut on the Z-axis
Home switches on all axes
MDF Spoil Board
800watt air cooled spindle
Designed to use GRBL firmware on the Arduino Uno.
The assembled footprint:
Length: 30" (762 mm)
Width: 37.2" (945 mm)
Height: 18.9" (480 mm)
Weight: 42 lbs
Cutting Area:
X: 24" (610 mm)
Y: 24" (610 mm)
Z: 3.3" (85 mm)
Included with the CNC is a 800watt spindle with inverter, extra long wiring, power cord, speed knob.
drag chains
extended wiring so the control box sets on the bench or table
extra "Z" carriage to fit a small trim router. 
extra nuts and bolts
extra belts
Dust buster
Some printed assembly instructions.
Owners and assembly instructions, replacement parts, driver download links, and software can be found on: Bobscnc.com
BobsCNC has great customer service and are there to answer any troubleshooting questions you may have.


----------



## malikwaqas758 (Jul 23, 2020)

nice sharing this one is really benefit for me 
Thanks!


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

07/23/20

kcortese12, 

What software do you run with this machine?
Thanks, 
Tagwats1


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I was using Open Builds Goode sender, or you can use Universal Goode sender.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Sold


----------

